# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software)  S5300JPLF3 Android 2.3.6 Iraq (MID) Stock ROM

## mohamed73

Samsung Galaxy Pocket GT-S5300 S5300JPLF3    Iraq (MID) Stock ROM   Filename
S5300JPLF3  Region
Iraq (MID)  CSC
S5300OJPLE2  OS Version
Android 2.3.6 Gingerbread  Release Date
2012 , July  Download
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Additional Info Model : GT-S5300 PDA :              S5300JPLF3    CSC :   S5300OJPLE2  File Size
151 Mb

----------


## امير محمد

*بارك الله بك استاذ محمد*

----------


## mahamed

شكرااااا

----------


## mehtar

بارك الله فيك

----------


## subhi

هل من الممكن احضار روم 2.3.6 ل galaxy gt-s5300 مكون من اربع ملفات

----------


## همولص

شكرا على الخام

----------


## ihyaa

الف شكر

----------


## simo-digital

شكرا على الخام

----------


## el amrani

*بارك الله بك*

----------


## hameed atiah

بارك الله بيك

----------


## bil34

مشكووووووووووور

----------

